# [emerge] Impossible d'installer Calibre [resolu]

## gbetous

Bonjour,

Je voudrais installer calibre et j'ai la sortie suivante du emerge. Je précise que je suis en ~amd64.

```

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/chmlib-0.40-r1  USE="examples -static-libs" 247 kB

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-python/beautifulsoup-3.2.1-r1:python-2 [4.1.3-r1:4] PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -pypy1_9 -pypy2_0 -python2_5 -python2_6" 31 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.6-r2  USE="gmp -doc" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 -python2_5 -python2_6 -python3_1 -python3_3" 434 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/dnspython-1.10.0-r1  USE="-examples {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_5 -python2_6" 122 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/cssutils-0.9.10-r1  USE="-examples {-test}" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 -pypy2_0 -python2_5 -python2_6 -python3_3" 609 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/netifaces-0.8-r1  PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 -python2_5 -python2_6" 16 kB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-python/pillow-2.0.0-r1  USE="jpeg lcms tiff truetype zlib -doc -examples -scanner {-test} -tk -webp" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 -python2_6 -python3_3" 1,376 kB

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/python-imaging-1  USE="-tk" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2 -python2_5 -python2_6 -python3_3" 0 kB

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libwmf-0.2.8.4-r5  USE="X xml -debug -doc -expat" 2,119 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/podofo-0.9.2  USE="boost -debug -idn {-test}" 1,067 kB

[ebuild  N     ] app-text/calibre-0.9.39  USE="udisks" 28,571 kB

[blocks B      ] dev-python/imaging ("dev-python/imaging" is blocking dev-python/pillow-2.0.0-r1)

[blocks B      ] dev-python/pillow ("dev-python/pillow" is blocking dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2)

Total: 11 packages (10 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 34,586 kB

Conflict: 2 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-python/pillow-2.0.0-r1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-python/pillow[tk?,python_targets_python2_7(-)] (dev-python/pillow[python_targets_python2_7(-)]) required by (virtual/python-imaging-1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    dev-python/pillow[tk?,python_targets_python3_2(-)] (dev-python/pillow[python_targets_python3_2(-)]) required by (virtual/python-imaging-1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)                                                                                

                                                                                                                                 

  (dev-python/imaging-1.1.7-r2::gentoo, installed) pulled in by                                                                  

    dev-python/imaging[tk?,python_targets_python2_7(-)] (dev-python/imaging[python_targets_python2_7(-)]) required by (virtual/python-imaging-1::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)                                                                              

```

Comment corriger ça ?

Merci !

----------

## ghoti

Salut,

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> Comment corriger ça ?

 

echo "virtual/python-imaging -python_targets_python3_2" >> /etc/portage/package.use/package.use

Voir https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=401009#c24  :Wink: 

----------

## gbetous

super, merci bcp !

----------

